# 2010 SM Banner (Photo Submission)



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi everyone,

As promised, here is the official thread to submit images for the new SM banner. Here are some things to keep in mind:

1. I will not be picking the images submitted for the banner by myself. Our art team will be giving their input as well.

2. I do not know anyone here personally so rest assured, we're not playing favorites.

3. Please DO NOT gripe if your Maltese does not get selected. It's not personal. If you cannot handle rejection, you might want to think twice before submitting your Maltese's photos.

*4. Please submit a MAXIMUM of 3 images of your Maltese.*

5. Submit your pictures IN THIS THREAD. Most likely, you will have to link it through Photobucket or some outside image hosting site as they allow for bigger file sizes.

6. Images given the most attention to are:

- images where it is just the Maltese (i.e. this is not a banner showcasing the owner )

- images that do not have clutter in the background (this makes cropping or extracting the image of the Maltese cleaner and easier)

- images where your Maltese is facing us

7. Please submit images in full size (i.e. originals) and let us do the resizing.

8. Above all, enjoy the submission of all the images. I think we're all in for a treat. :aktion033:

9. Photo submission will close on May 17, 2010 when I come into work that day to close this thread. 

Yung


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

How long do we have to submit these pics? and did I miss how we submit them?
just add them to this post? email them somewhere? when you say large....my photos are usually in the 3000 range...really BIG!


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

Oops... I'll edit my post.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

admin said:


> Oops... I'll edit my post.


You better get permission from us to edit, Yung. B):HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So thumbnails won't do?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww how exciting!


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

*Here's 3 of my Chloe*

:blink:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

cool that I wont miss it this time 

Sounds like fun, will send in some pic this coming weekend.

Kat


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's a few of Ava.....will send the rest later...


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Picking is tough! I have so many favorites. I can only imagine how hard it'll be for Yung to pick! 

Here are a few pics of B&E. And some solo shots too!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Mercedes


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's Darla, Fallon and Crisse without the flower frame:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

admin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As promised, here is the official thread to submit images for the new SM banner. Here are some things to keep in mind:
> 
> ...


One question? Is that 3 images of each maltese you have because I have two maltese dog?????


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Cosy:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Cassie








Bogie


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

All submissions so far are freakin *A*D*O*R*A*B*L*E*.... I don't envy the people who have to decide.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*I'm trying this...*










Rocky


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Trying to get a picture on here is like my trying to do major heart surgery on someone. Impossible!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Trying to get a picture on here is like my trying to do major heart surgery on someone. Impossible!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time. Hopefully someone with more picture posting experience than I can step in and help ya out! :blush:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Aolani has requested that I submit the following of him:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Here 's two of Mateo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Here's a few of Matilda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Buttons and Bows


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Here is Rain's Pictures


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Here are CeeCee's Pictures............


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*Here's my pics of Rocky....I hope!*


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Geez! I'm so glad that I'm not going to have to be the one picking! The pictures that have been submitted so far are wonderful!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the one of Aolani with her tongue out...so cute...precious.
I don't know how they'd make a decision with so many cute Malts! Why can't they do them once every couple of months or so, so everyone's fluff can be in it? OH boy this is gonna be difficult for them for sure! Glad it's not me that has to decide!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg! they r all so beautiful n so unique in their own way .. love them all


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

here's Zoey


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

here's some of Tess


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Emy's pictures.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's Archie:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Miss Abbey:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are Bailey's pics...


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Here are Sophie's pics...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hunter's first admission:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Heeeere's Tyler



























Thanks!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

the last one of emy , she is laughing !!! too cute , i think all the malts are cute!!


njdrake said:


> Emy's pictures.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

How do you keep the eyes looking so bright and clean? I clean Rocky's eyes every day. BEAUTIFUL pics of your little furballs!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

My Star for consideration...


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow!! These pictures are all so adorable. I sure couldn't choose


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwh:wub: loving all these ADORABLE faces who I see in this thread:wub:

I browsed to some of the monsters' pictures...here are 3 pictures of each...

Snowy









Snowy a couple of weeks ago









Snowy with a lil longer coat. this guy prefers the short/puppy cut









most recent pic of Crystal









I don't remember when was this taken exactly 









I think this was taken a year ago


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

This thread needs to be renamed CAUTION : Cuteness Overload


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Posting Coco pics for Mary Ann (Coco)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

..and here is Mary Ann's little Lola


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

here are some pics of Remy


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh....dreamy Remy!!!! how do I put the little icons here...they are not here when I do quick reply......ok, LOVE and HEARTS and KISSES from Rocky and Dianne.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

HA HA HA, cuteness overload. IT REALLY IS!!!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Everyone's pictures are just adorable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Stacy..where is the Babcock B couch picture! That would be an amazing one to submit!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I know I already submitted my pics of Benny and Emma...but I think this one has to be included! It's from Nationals in Atlanta.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Some of Milo...

11 months









baby pic









4 months


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love maltese! And this is the thread to look at....


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my gosh......how cute is that???:innocent:



mom2bijou said:


> I know I already submitted my pics of Benny and Emma...but I think this one has to be included! It's from Nationals in Atlanta.


----------



## Maltese&LabMommy (Apr 20, 2010)

Ponyo
#1 (I will try to shoot for two more later!)


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwh <3 LOVING ALL these pictures :wub::wub::wub: what a treat to look at.

I always LOVED that picture of Coco's head tilt (3rd pi of coco):wub: and that maltese-heaven pic is to die for.

hugs
Kat


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

*maltese heaven*



mom2bijou said:


> I know I already submitted my pics of Benny and Emma...but I think this one has to be included! It's from Nationals in Atlanta.


Can we submit it...I thunk it would make an amazing banner. We should look at all of them and pic the best one.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

*Casanova*

Here are Casanova's pictures:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

*Bijou*

Here are a few of Bijou:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

princessre said:


> Here are Casanova's pictures:


 
There's my boy Cas.....love that guy!! :wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh Ponyo....you look like a Beany baby...you are soooo cute!!!


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Rugby asked if he could enter too.  Since the original size is REALLY big, I just added the link to the original after each picture. 








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2770/4160000721_22d8f71323_o.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2600/4032830979_92994a9c0a_o.jpg








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2168/3534874050_bb31eeb403_o.jpg


----------



## ksm (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

*3 pictures Of Miss MiLey*


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

A few of Leila for consideration


----------



## Maltsnme (Feb 7, 2009)

*Submission for Banner*



admin said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> As promised, here is the official thread to submit images for the new SM banner. Here are some things to keep in mind:
> 
> ...


FEATHER










FEATHER









INDI AND FEATHER









I do have cleaned up ones, but you wanted full sized photos! 

Karla


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

pics


----------



## Toy_Dog_Mom (Dec 15, 2008)

OMG ... Bijou is flippin' adorable! But yes, they're ALL so gorgeous ... it's next to impossible to decide. :blink: Good luck with that! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Beautiful little Leila!! What a doll!:wub:



pinkpixie1588 said:


> A few of Leila for consideration


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OMG, love your pics of Perri...so cute!:wub:



PreciousPrince said:


> pics


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy ticking countdown time clock Batman!!! We almost missed the deadline!:smpullhair:

Here are a few for your consideration. I realize they may not qualify since they've been re-sized and framed. I can't seem to find the originals. 

Oh well....we'll see if they are even considered. If so...I can still keep hunting for the originals.:blush:

Zoe doing her car model pose in her pink Cadillac










Zoe striking a pose.










My flirty boy Jett










Jett trying to be debonair










And instead of doing 3 of each of them, here's one of them together. It's my signature.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Holy ticking countdown time clock Batman!!! We almost missed the deadline!:smpullhair:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

OH my gosh Crystal.....they are too cute for words...



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Holy ticking countdown time clock Batman!!! We almost missed the deadline!:smpullhair:
> 
> Here are a few for your consideration. I realize they may not qualify since they've been re-sized and framed. I can't seem to find the originals.
> 
> ...


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Here are some pictures of Summer 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=86864&stc=1&d=1274068935


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

donnad said:


> Here are some pictures of Summer
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=86864&stc=1&d=1274068935


Donna - I can't get over how adorable Summer is. You have to share her with us more often.:wub::wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Pictures of Chloe:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are Preston's:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are London's:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

MAN!!! Good luck is all I have to say to whoever has to choose a winner. I would not be able to pick just ONE :w00t:

But I forgot the deadline was today and wanted to get some more recent pictures of Nelson, but oh well I probably don't have time now. But I will post 3 now but in the event I manage to get one tomorrow before or after work I'll edit my post.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

SugarBob62 said:


> MAN!!! Good luck is all I have to say to whoever has to choose a winner. I would not be able to pick just ONE :w00t:


I think there is going to be a good few malts on the banner


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ive been soo busy i forgot to post .. do i still have time? just in case i will post three of dolce .


----------

